# Crappie Fishing ?



## Barrett (Jun 6, 2005)

Any one been crappie fishing yet? Too early? What Yall think?


----------



## blemoine (Feb 10, 2010)

I haven't been this winter but my experience when fishing for crappie in the winter is rough but you can still catch them. Look at the map and locate any sharp main lake drop. You want the drop to be about 15-20 feet deep and drop down into the channel very abruptly, of course they like ledges. Also there should be very shallow water nearby, and of course look for bait in the area.

Good luck!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

to answer your Question,, yes! up creeks along with the sandies. it starting but this mid week front will be a stall for a few days.


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

Check out the reports on here from some older dates and you will def find what your looking for. The guys on LL have been doing well recently..


----------



## slabseaker (Dec 7, 2009)

the winter is the best time for it...from fall to spring..... believe me....SS


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

It's never "too early" for crappie, you can catch em year round. If you meant is it too early for them to be on beds, yes it's too early for that. 

-LP


----------



## CmackR56 (May 30, 2009)

What's that Longhorn doing defacing the cowling of that Mercury Russ? Gig em!!!!


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

CmackR56 said:


> What's that Longhorn doing defacing the cowling of that Mercury Russ? Gig em!!!!


LOL!!! It matches the one in the back window of my F-250 Charlie!


----------



## CmackR56 (May 30, 2009)

Graffiti, I say! Can't poke out my chest too much after the whoopin LSU put on us last night though


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

This is the best time to crappie fish in my opinion. Here's a few pics from November took the last part of December off to deer hunt. Fish channels in 15 -20 feet of water over brush.






















Pics always get me out on the lake!


----------



## Lookinforfish (Jan 7, 2011)

I was out on Rayburn yesterday. We were lookin for crappie as well. Fished out of Hanks Creek, in and around stumps in Deer Stand area, but only managed to scratch out 7 crappie with minnows. I know people were having luck under the 103 bridge where the river comes under it. I have been told they are in river bends to the north, but I do not understand fish finders and dont know Rayburn well enough so I have a tough time finding them. 

If someone is willing to share places (gps coordinates would be nice), I will do the same. This is really my first boat and my first fish finder so it is all baffling to me at the moment. But I am learning, and hopefully by the years end, I will figure it all out and have some places marked to find them.


----------



## mule29 (Feb 8, 2006)

how was the ramp at Hanks with the water so low?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Lookinforfish said:


> I was out on Rayburn yesterday. We were lookin for crappie as well. Fished out of Hanks Creek, in and around stumps in Deer Stand area, but only managed to scratch out 7 crappie with minnows. I know people were having luck under the 103 bridge where the river comes under it. I have been told they are in river bends to the north, but I do not understand fish finders and dont know Rayburn well enough so I have a tough time finding them.
> 
> If someone is willing to share places (gps coordinates would be nice), I will do the same. This is really my first boat and my first fish finder so it is all baffling to me at the moment. But I am learning, and hopefully by the years end, I will figure it all out and have some places marked to find them.


Did you try the river channel right on the west side of the deer stand area? That is where we would often catch winter crappie. My aunt and uncle have lived at Hanks creek for about 40+ years and we would often fish with them at the river channel or on the ledge of it.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

72 crappie?! Wow. How many people was that?



slabnabbin said:


> This is the best time to crappie fish in my opinion. Here's a few pics from November took the last part of December off to deer hunt. Fish channels in 15 -20 feet of water over brush.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Boboe said:


> 72 crappie?! Wow. How many people was that?


3 people. We fished alot in November and the first week in December and ended up with 563 crappie in 11 trips


----------



## Lookinforfish (Jan 7, 2011)

The ramps at Hanks Creek are fine, even with the lake as low as it is. I was able to get out easily. There were even larger bass boats getting in and out as well. Shirley creek though is difficult to get out, even with my flat bottom. Only about 6 inches to 2 feet deep most of the way out from boat ramp to main lake.

Yes, I fished the deer stand area, that is where we caught the crappie at, however with my limited experience on the lake and using a fish finder, it is difficult for me to locate the river where it runs through that area. I just know we fished the area, but to say I was fishing the river, I am not sure.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I hope you are ready to fish again slabnabbin, and get back to posting those great crappie reports!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

I am definitely ready to catch some slabs. Once I get all my concrete blocks done for my brushpiles I will be back at it.


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

We had a fish fry last night. Crappie, the grocery fish! Most we caught last week were staged in 32' water, holding at 21' to 24.' They took a few live minnows, but chartruse jigs were their preference. 

God bless Texas, the Yankees are snowed-in and freezing while I'm catching fish!


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*Horn sticker on that Mercury, no big deal!*



CmackR56 said:


> What's that Longhorn doing defacing the cowling of that Mercury Russ? Gig em!!!!


Hey Charlie - Just to even it out, I have a sticker on the side of my center console!


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah, yeah, yeah.... Oh well, a 75-37-5 all-time record in favor of the Horns ain't too bad.......


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Now, Now, Boys, It's just a game. LOL


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*Just a game and just a sticker, too*

Wow... it seems you can not say anything about a sticker! All I said it was no big deal. What do i get.... STATS about football (I think).


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*other stickers on boats*

PS. I am sure you can find a texas tech Red raider or a Baylor bear sticker on a boat! Others too.:smile:


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

I dont take offense to any Texas college team sticker, now an OU or Nebraska sticker is a different story LOL!


----------

